# need DX code - History of asthma



## ayen (Jun 19, 2009)

What is the dx code for the ff:
 1. Personal History of asthma
 2. Elevated or Low Ferritin
 3. Elevated or low CPK

Thanks


----------



## LTibbetts (Jun 22, 2009)

493.90
790.6-?


----------



## dkrisak (Jun 24, 2009)

If the asthma is just a history, then use V126.9
790.6 for the abnormal chemistry.


----------



## LTibbetts (Jun 26, 2009)

My thinking is that if you have asthma, then you always have it. For the physician to even document it must mean that they addressed it...just my opnion


----------

